# Bianca passed the CGC!



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Great news! I just took the CGC with Bianca and she passed. The evaluator kept commenting on what a nice dog she was and how laid back she was (compared to other Shepherds she's seen.) I also mentioned we were planning to do animal assisted therapy and she said she thought Bianca would do very well in that. 
Yay for Bianca!

I am trying to decide if I should turn in the paperwork not or wait until I get her ILP done? They have a place on the CGC form for ILP number...


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

:congratulations::happyboogie:


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats! I would probably wait if you get it done soon.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations, that is great!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a good girl!! Stosh just passed his too. He's very calm as well but the 90+ temps that evening probably contributed a lot to his success- he was too hot to misbehave.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Wonderful! Congrats! That's good parenting.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

congrats!! Please tell me what the ILP is?


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Congrats to you and Bianca. You have a lot to be proud about!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats to you both !!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Cluemanti said:


> Congrats! I would probably wait if you get it done soon.


Thanks! I decided this was a good incentive for me to finally send in the AKC forms so I'm going to do that first.




jakeandrenee said:


> congrats!! Please tell me what the ILP is?


ILP (I guess it's really called PAL now) is the AKC's way of letting purebred but non AKC registrable dogs compete in their events (except conformation). You fill out a form and provide photos and they give you a special listing so you can compete with the dog.


----------

